# Point1 Podium or Spank Spike



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

So its come time to upgrade the pedals on my 450. My old straitlines are going over to the AM rig and the DH sled is getting an upgrade. I've narrowed it down to two pedals, the Point 1 Racing Podium and the Spank Spike Pedals. Both are fairly similar designs, but it seems like the spike has a few more pin placements. Does anyone have an experience on both? Or experience with one or the other? Id like to get some feedback on the pros and cons of each. Any info would great. Id checked out the platform pedal thread and found a brief review of the podium pedals but nothing on the spike. Thanks for the help guys. cheers.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

I've owned both. both good pedals

point1's: high quality construction, very grippy w/ longer pins, moderately grippy with short pins, durable; but that bulge around the inboard bearing was noticeable, and made me move my feet outward...which made the pedal seem too narrow for my size 12 feet.

spikes: high quality, good grip with standard pins, bevelled edges slide over rocks well, appear durable so far (thick cross-section aluminum throughout), excellent shape overall, about a hundred bucks so good value. for AM riding though they do sometimes squeak if you use stealth rubber shoes (don't notice it on the downhills).


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

frorider said:


> I've owned both. both good pedals
> 
> point1's: high quality construction, very grippy w/ longer pins, moderately grippy with short pins, durable; but that bulge around the inboard bearing was noticeable, and made me move my feet outward...which made the pedal seem too narrow for my size 12 feet.
> 
> spikes: high quality, good grip with standard pins, bevelled edges slide over rocks well, appear durable so far (thick cross-section aluminum throughout), excellent shape overall, about a hundred bucks so good value. for AM riding though they do sometimes squeak if you use stealth rubber shoes (don't notice it on the downhills).


I have a size 12 foot too. If you had to choose one. Which one would it be?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

KrankedDH said:


> I have a size 12 foot too. If you had to choose one. Which one would it be?


I'm in the old straitline pedals and I've got size 12 feet too. Is considering getting the same pedals again out the door? Honestly, I would get them again. The spike pedals are smaller, especially for my wide feet, and the podium pedals didn't feel right. AMP straitline pedals look nice yet small, are those a no?


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

ehigh said:


> I'm in the old straitline pedals and I've got size 12 feet too. Is considering getting the same pedals again out the door? Honestly, I would get them again. The spike pedals are smaller, especially for my wide feet, and the podium pedals didn't feel right. AMP straitline pedals look nice yet small, are those a no?


AMP's are so expensive.... im thinking about just getting some straitlines again. I know i will like them. No fuss


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

KrankedDH said:


> I have a size 12 foot too. If you had to choose one. Which one would it be?


the spikes.


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

frorider said:


> the spikes.


hmm decisions decisions


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Check out the DMR Vaults. No annoying bulge, large platform (I've got big feet too...), super grippy, and bling to boot. The only slight reserve might be if you tend to bash rocks a lot with your pedals (I mean like heavy bashing yeah  ), I'd worry a bit about how little material they've left around the outside edge.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

KrankedDH said:


> AMP's are so expensive.... im thinking about just getting some straitlines again. I know i will like them. No fuss


Yeah, the "old" Defacto (as they now call them) pedals by Straitline are something that I view as reliable and comfortable. I could experiemtn with other pedals, but mine are too much of a comfort zone for me. Best of luck with your decision, I know I sit on this sort of thing for a while. I'd stick with Straitline Defacto pedals as I know that I will have a lesser chance of experiencing any buyer's remorse.

and yeah, AMP pedals are very expensive. I've considered them, but I just took the screws out over the axle bore and it's essentially the same screw positioning setup with the same beloved width that I experience with my current pedals.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Iceman2058 said:


> Check out the DMR Vaults. No annoying bulge, large platform (I've got big feet too...), super grippy, and bling to boot. The only slight reserve might be if you tend to bash rocks a lot with your pedals (I mean like heavy bashing yeah  ), I'd worry a bit about how little material they've left around the outside edge.


I just picked up a pair of these yesterday, and they are pretty sweet! I have a sized 12 foot, and there isn't a bunch of pedal sticking out. Solid feel for a lighter and thinner pedal (then my Wellgos) although the price is up there a bit.


----------



## Maxivelian (Sep 21, 2011)

I was hesitating between Spikes & PointOnes too. Tried both & ended up with the Spikes. Cheaper. No bulge. Both great pedals, though. Only issue with the Spikes is a squeak when using Stealth Rubber in some foot positions. For $100 they are great and hold up well to massive rock strikes.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

+1 for DMR Vaults. 17x115x115mm size and the same weight as the Spikes. I got mine for $107 (ish) shipped. I got them because i was focusing too much on foot placement on my DH bike. These with 510s its like being clipped in and feel good with my size 11 foot. I love them and am ordering a pair for my AM bike.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

the Vaults are nice pedals -- i've ridden on them a little bit -- but they are 17 mm thick, as are a lot of other pedals these days. The OP specified podiums and spikes as his 2 top choices, so apparently he wants a thin pedal. 

Which the Vault is not.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

If you are used to the totally bullet proof, smooth rolling Straitline Defacto I would avoid the Point One Podiums. My Point Ones needed constant TLC, and were slow like molasses. Which on a DH bike I guess is not as noticeable. 
IMO, I would wait and get the Specialized pedals when they come out. Or Syntace has some wicked looking pedals that are coming out, and they come in three sizes.
check it:
Eurobike 2011 - Syntace NumberNine Custom Pedale 2012 im Fahrbericht - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

morandi said:


> If you are used to the totally bullet proof, smooth rolling Straitline Defacto I would avoid the Point One Podiums. My Point Ones needed constant TLC, and were slow like molasses. Which on a DH bike I guess is not as noticeable.
> IMO, I would wait and get the Specialized pedals when they come out. Or Syntace has some wicked looking pedals that are coming out, and they come in three sizes.
> check it:
> Eurobike 2011 - Syntace NumberNine Custom Pedale 2012 im Fahrbericht - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum


Nice find, I like their pin placement. The thing I really hate about Point Ones is that they put the two outer pins WAY on the outside of the platform which makes changing up feet position a pain. The weight and price look discouraging tho!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

if he wants thin why don'y you go for canfield crampoons


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

frorider said:


> the Vaults are nice pedals -- i've ridden on them a little bit -- but they are 17 mm thick, as are a lot of other pedals these days. The OP specified podiums and spikes as his 2 top choices, so apparently he wants a thin pedal.
> 
> Which the Vault is not.


You're right, it's not in the ultra-thin category. True dat. It is however still a thin pedal, compared to many older models. It definitely has the "feel" advantage of a thin pedal though, you never feel like your foot is going to roll with these.


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

crampons are too thin and i don't like that bugle on the outboard side...


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

KrankedDH said:


> crampons are too thin and i don't like that bugle on the outboard side...


Thin = no/very little "rock smack".
The bulge is not even an issue with my 5.10 Freerider shoes


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

morandi said:


> If you are used to the totally bullet proof, smooth rolling Straitline Defacto I would avoid the Point One Podiums. My Point Ones needed constant TLC, and were slow like molasses. Which on a DH bike I guess is not as noticeable.
> IMO, I would wait and get the Specialized pedals when they come out. Or Syntace has some wicked looking pedals that are coming out, and they come in three sizes.
> check it:
> Eurobike 2011 - Syntace NumberNine Custom Pedale 2012 im Fahrbericht - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum












almost 200 Euros...still though, interesting to see they're offered in 3 sizes.


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

morandi said:


> If you are used to the totally bullet proof, smooth rolling Straitline Defacto I would avoid the Point One Podiums. My Point Ones needed constant TLC, and were slow like molasses. Which on a DH bike I guess is not as noticeable. ]


I use the Point 1's on my AM bike and the slow pedal rotation is not an issue when loaded with 100 lbs each. With the pedals installed on your bike, place your hand on the pedal, apply some pressure and turn the crank. Perceived friction is nil when the pedal is turned on the cranks. Plus, the pedal stays put if you take your foot off.

The Point 1's are tough pedals. I recently bent a set of Shimano XT cranks after a pedal strike with my Point 1's installed. The pedal was not damaged.

TLC? I have disassembled mine once in a year of PNW riding for a quick clean up and re-grease without removing the bearings.

Do I like my Point 1's? Yes. Would I purchase another pair? Yes. Would I consider trying the Spank Spikes? Sure. I do however like the fact that Point One is an American company that builds all of it's product in California. I am willing to pay more for a high quality product built here in the states.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Point 1s hands down. Great pedals. Most pedals only last a season for me. Two years of Platty abuse and still rolling. Teder loving care?? Hell, I beat the shi:t out of these and they are holding up great. Made in the US of A Point 1 for the win.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

bubba13 said:


> I use the Point 1's on my AM bike and the slow pedal rotation is not an issue when loaded with 100 lbs each. With the pedals installed on your bike, place your hand on the pedal, apply some pressure and turn the crank. Perceived friction is nil when the pedal is turned on the cranks. Plus, the pedal stays put if you take your foot off.
> 
> The Point 1's are tough pedals. I recently bent a set of Shimano XT cranks after a pedal strike with my Point 1's installed. The pedal was not damaged.
> 
> ...


My experiences with the point ones were just the opposite. I was pedaling long miles with them, and weigh 215lb so maybe that had something to do with it. 
I was not talking about the drag on the pedals that you feel when you turn them with your hands I was talking about real world pedaling drag. I was anal enough to do a "test", same climb, same bike, 4 times each on my point ones and on my wah wahs. I was consistently faster by an average of 3-4min on the wah wahs. Don't know what to say, they are draggy pedals. I was hoping at the time it was my imagination because I really like how the point one feel on the feet, and going down they are awesome, but oh well the search for the perfect pedal continues.......


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

No im trying too decide between the twenty6 prerunner and the point1 podiums..... im going insane...


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

morandi said:


> My experiences with the point ones were just the opposite. I was pedaling long miles with them, and weigh 215lb so maybe that had something to do with it.
> I was not talking about the drag on the pedals that you feel when you turn them with your hands I was talking about real world pedaling drag. I was anal enough to do a "test", same climb, same bike, 4 times each on my point ones and on my wah wahs. I was consistently faster by an average of 3-4min on the wah wahs. Don't know what to say, they are draggy pedals. I was hoping at the time it was my imagination because I really like how the point one feel on the feet, and going down they are awesome, but oh well the search for the perfect pedal continues.......


I also weigh around 215 with gear. My bike is around 37 pounds and I run a 1x10 with 32 ring up front. I also do up to 35 mile rides of around 2000 to 5000 vertical feet climbs on this bike with Point 1's without any issues. With the 1x10 I don't spend much time spinning the cranks and maybe that has something to do with it? I could see where drag from the pedals could be noticeable if you run a small ring and like to spin. I also rarely race to the top of a climb, so speed going up does not matter to me.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the 'drag' that Morandi refers to (he posts about 'drag' in all these pedal threads) with the point1's was from contact of the shoe sole on the spindle of the pedal. Am I remembering that correctly?

At any rate, I never experienced that issue with my point1's, and never noticed any difference in the time necessary to climb the standard route I climb 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

frorider said:


> If I remember correctly, the 'drag' that Morandi refers to (he posts about 'drag' in all these pedal threads) with the point1's was from contact of the shoe sole on the spindle of the pedal. Am I remembering that correctly?
> 
> At any rate, I never experienced that issue with my point1's, and never noticed any difference in the time necessary to climb the standard route I climb 3 or 4 times a week.


I think that maybe part of it, as I could see wear marks on the exposed portion of the spindle where my shoe sole was contacting it. But I also think it has a lot to do with how the force of ones weight is distributed on the pedal given the design of the axle/bearings. I think the design makes them susceptible to side loads, which when you are pedaling increases drag on the pedals.
I promise, this will be my last post on the drag issues of the Point Ones. Its just everybody seems to be bowing at the Point One altar, and my long term experiences with the design were less than favorable. I think the design is flawed.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Whatever you end up buying, remember that where a product is made shouldn't necessarily be a selling point. Quality control, customer service, reliability, and capability should be. Point 1 is made in California, but I wouldn't really look at that as a selling point on a pedal. Straitline is made just North of Victoria on Vancouver Island. The riding around the Juan De Fuca Strait (hence the name *Strait*line) is much more aggressive than what I've ridden in California. Their quality control is fabulous, their customer service is something beyond that of any other company that I have spoken with, the pedal is reliable, if you've ridden it hard you know it is durable, and you can find the best pin placement rather quickly.

I'm admittedly a Straitline Defacto pedal fanboy, but for good reason. I haven't had any drag with them because they're wide and my feet don't touch the crank arms or the spindle (even with bulky 5 10 Freerider shoes on.) When I buy a shoe, I have to make sure to get them in a size wider then average, so I know that these pedals are good for wide size 12 feet. Sure, one of the pins caught me once and cut a nice gash on my calf, but that can happen on any pedal when you case and nearly crash on a landing.

It seems like any negative heat brought upon Straitline Defacto pedals comes undeserved, or so my opinion says. It seems that the people who do have negative things to say haven't ridden them or they hate wider and thicker pedals. I hit plenty of rock gardens and so long as I keep my cranks balanced and turn them when I need to, I have absolutely no issue with the width.

I know that I've already brought this up, but I feel the need to reiterate it. If you know something is good and reliable, why not stick with it? I fancy the style of Point 1 pedals and Spank Spike pedals, but I simply know that I don't favor them as much as I do my Straitline pedals.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Plus one on good solid reliable components, that allow you to place all your focus on riding.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ehigh said:


> Whatever you end up buying, remember that where a product is made shouldn't necessarily be a selling point. Quality control, customer service, reliability, and capability should be. Point 1 is made in California, but I wouldn't really look at that as a selling point on a pedal. Straitline is made just North of Victoria on Vancouver Island. The riding around the Juan De Fuca Strait (hence the name *Strait*line) is much more aggressive than what I've ridden in California. Their quality control is fabulous, their customer service is something beyond that of any other company that I have spoken with, the pedal is reliable, if you've ridden it hard you know it is durable, and you can find the best pin placement rather quickly.
> 
> I'm admittedly a Straitline Defacto pedal fanboy, but for good reason. I haven't had any drag with them because they're wide and my feet don't touch the crank arms or the spindle (even with bulky 5 10 Freerider shoes on.) When I buy a shoe, I have to make sure to get them in a size wider then average, so I know that these pedals are good for wide size 12 feet. Sure, one of the pins caught me once and cut a nice gash on my calf, but that can happen on any pedal when you case and nearly crash on a landing.
> 
> ...


AFAIK that's not the origin of the name Straitline. Straitline comes from it's parent company, Straightline Precision Industries...

And the main concern or negative comments on the Straitline Defactos are the squeaky/seized bushings


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

KrankedDH said:


> No im trying too decide between the twenty6 prerunner and the point1 podiums..... im going insane...


Point 1 no contest.

Twenty 6 pedals are frail as hell. I've seen more than my share of completely destroyed Twenty6's.

Not to mention I broke two of their direct mount stems which are super flexy.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> You're right, it's not in the ultra-thin category. True dat. It is however still a thin pedal, compared to many older models. It definitely has the "feel" advantage of a thin pedal though, you never feel like your foot is going to roll with these.


I had Wahwahs, 17mm thick... the Spikes at 12mm is a noticeable difference. IMO, they are the best design on the market right now, if they hold up ok. So far so good.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

tacubaya said:


> AFAIK that's not the origin of the name Straitline. Straitline comes from it's parent company, Straightline Precision Industries...
> 
> And the main concern or negative comments on the Straitline Defactos are the squeaky/seized bushings


Yeah, but what I had heard (admittedly, hearsay is hearsay..) they made it Straitline Components rather than Straightline Components because of the Juan de Fuca Strait being so close.

Considering how easily serviceable the Defacto pedal is, I wonder how much of it is user error and neglect or actual problems from the company.



davec113 said:


> I had Wahwahs, 17mm thick... the Spikes at 12mm is a noticeable difference. IMO, they are the best design on the market right now, if they hold up ok. So far so good.


One thing that I've been wondering for a while now is this:

What came first, Straitline AMP or Spank Spike pedals? I saw some Spank Spike pedals on the trails and I was like, "oh, how are you liking those new AMP pedals?" and the guy is like, "uhhh what're you talking about?"
He told me what they were and I explained my confusion. Since then, I've wondered. They look nearly identical.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

:


KrankedDH said:


> crampons are too thin and i don't like that bugle on the outboard side...


They are great for big feet I have a size 13+ foot 230lbs before breakfast and gear pedal them up and smash em down been great. I've hit them so hard it kicks me and the bike up and sideways off course in rocks. I've managed to snaggle tooth a few pins rip one completely out and still going strong.:thumbsup:
Used point 1 for a ride wasn't as Comfortable or planted feeling for me, pedals are a personal choice for sure.
As far as quality both are great both work well don't discount either best thing is to find someone with a set and pedal around a smidge.


----------



## sproglad (Sep 26, 2011)

i love my BMX odyssey cielenki pedals, really wide platform, proper allen bolts instead of grub screws and are still going strong despite lots of abuse.


----------

